

App Engine 1.6.1 with (doc format) Conversion and Logs Reader API - wiradikusuma
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2011/12/app-engine-161-released.html

======
nl
_Conversion API (Experimental) - Converting between formats within your
application can be a pain, but with the experimental Conversion API you can
now easily convert between PDF, HTML, text and images. Generating PDF invoices
from HTML, displaying PDF menus as HTML or extracting text from images using
OCR is now as simple as an API call._

There was some discussion of this during the Q&A in a session at Google
DevDay. It sounds pretty interesting.

------
wiradikusuma
Particularly interesting for business software: "Generating PDF invoices from
HTML, displaying PDF menus as HTML or extracting text from images using OCR is
now as simple as an API call."

